
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (February 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
dan_s00
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, CO. Remote welcome.

I'm a former googler who has recently left my senior software engineer role
there after five years to seek a less traditional work/life balance.

My primary focus these days is on machine learning; mostly applied, but I've
also started doing original research and hope to continue this. I have
experience creating and training novel deep vision networks, and in the
process have made several contributions to Tensorflow.

I also have extensive experience in both the front- and back-end of extremely
large and complicated projects; for example, I've authored large correctness-
critical subsystems that handle millions of user-facing requests per second
and troubleshot extremely subtle production emergencies.

I'm open to both smaller gigs, such as one-off consulting on machine learning
research, performing code reviews, or prototyping new systems; or an ongoing
relationship, including part-time employment for the right situation.

I'm language- and tooling-agnostic, but have the most experience with Python,
C++, Java, and Javascript. I'm an expert at the nuts & bolts of Tensorflow,
and am coming up to speed with non-Google infrastructure technologies like
Kubernetes and Docker.

I have a strong preference towards work that both does good in the world and
is interesting and novel.

If you'd like to know more, please drop me an email: dan.crux00@gmail.com.
Thanks!

------
kamil_rafikov
SEEKING WORK - Russia, REMOTE

What can I do for your business? I live on the "edge" and I can push your
business to the "edge" performing any of the following roles in your company:
business analyst, developer-architect, manager-architect, consultant.

My practical and theoretical background:

* web-based business software development with use PHP/Yii and related stuff; project management in startup environment; system software development with use of C++/Java and related stuff;

* travels over 20+ countries on 3 continents, including trekking in 4 types of mountains;

* low-level biology and medicine; general biology and wildlife management;

* human sciences (anthropology, ethnography, culturology, psychology); linguistics;

* education;

* film writing business and generally visual arts.

My CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf)

My book about managing software startups for novice investors and employers:
[http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Softwar...](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Software_Startups_by_Kamil_Rafikov.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

Skype: kamil.rafikov

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

I'm a seasoned DevOps with 15 years experience hosting, tuning and sometimes
building applications.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large, distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Worked closely with developers
to ensure services were the best possible fit for containerized hosting,
resulting in a very scalable application that makes great use of k8s' scaling
& resiliency features. Multiple stacks namespaced onto same k8s cluster for
efficiency; containerization of all services; automated deploys from CI.
Persistence layer comprising Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through
Zookeeper. Prometheus & Grafana for monitoring.

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month in payments.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of large microservice stack across varied
configurations on cloud and physical servers

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Didn't get rich, still posting on the HN freelancer thread.

\+ Jenkins + docker-compose platform for efficient builds of microservice-
based projects

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn-2017-02@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
alexwilliamsca
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Ex-GitHubber specializing in infrastructure design, automation, disaster
recovery, capacity planning, and scalability.

I'm not interested in AWS or other cloud platforms, since I prefer working
with bare-metal and VM deployments, switches, routers, and hardware
appliances.

Tech stack: Linux/BSD, PicoLisp, Ansible, Cisco, *SQL, Redis, HAProxy, Nginx,
Lua...

Contact:

GitHub: [https://github.com/aw](https://github.com/aw)

Email: alexwilliamsca at gmail dot com

Website: [http://alexwilliams.ca](http://alexwilliams.ca)

Business: [https://unscramble.co.jp](https://unscramble.co.jp)

I'm always open to interesting projects, so let's talk!

------
Robnff
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT-3) Vinta is a web consultancy, with 4 years
experience, known for building great products using state of the art
technologies. With a strong focus in quality from frontend to backend, we
deliver software with intuitive interfaces, beautiful code, well-tested
features and easy maintenance. We offer services to all stages of product
development. From building a product from scratch to helping existing teams on
large projects, we are able to take innovative business to the next level.

here are some projects we support or own on github:
[https://github.com/vintasoftware/](https://github.com/vintasoftware/) feel
free to check our website as well: vinta.com.br

We love product development and we understand your end-user needs together
with you. Being experts in Python, Django, JavaScript and React, we have the
necessary technical skills to realize your product vision. More than
developers, we are consultants: we have the entrepreneurial mindset required
to simplify requirements and deliver features. We simply don’t over-engineer,
but produce maintenance friendly code to be delivered and validated ASAP. We
are communication masters: we believe the key for a project’s success is good
and timely communication. We are not a black box; we value collaboration with
clients on all project stages.

------
3riverdev
Nonprofit/Church Technology: Freelance Sales (Remote / Anywhere)

Our calling is to be behind the scenes, using technology to enhance nonprofit
impact and sustainability, as well as reducing the distractions and stress on
leaders.

We're in need of freelance sales help in 2017! We recently launched a product
(Donation Spring -
[https://www.donationspring.com](https://www.donationspring.com)) and plan to
aggressively promote it after the new year. Additionally, we continue to pitch
our overall consulting and development services.

What I'm looking for:

\- The scope is primarily to find prospects, have initial conversations,
identify needs, and provide them as a pre-qualified prospect. \- Someone with
sales/marketing chops. A sales or account exec history is helpful, but not a
requirement -- we'll consider anyone with relevant backgrounds and
personality/passion alignment. \- Experience/familiarity with the nonprofit
and church industry. \- Major bonus points to bringing an existing network of
nonprofit/church prospects. \- Located anywhere in the US. The more
geographically diverse our team can be, the better. \- Freelance contract,
part-time, at your own pace. Pay is a generous commission based on lifetime
account revenue (negotiable). \- Fun, easy going, and service-centered heart.
Our primary focus is _serving_ both nonprofit/church missions as well as
helping their staff in any tech-centric way we can.

If that describes you, I'd love to chat!

brett@3riverdev.com

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK // REMOTE preferred // based in Seattle area

Senior cross platform mobile app specialist and full-stack developer. I'm
product-oriented with lots of experience managing a product from concept and
design through completion. Experience working remote for over 10 years.

Skills: JavaScript, PHP, NodeJS, Express, MySQL, git, crafting REST APIs,
React, React-Native, Electron, Cordova/PhoneGap, Wordpress

iOS and Android apps website: [http://imagenuity.com](http://imagenuity.com)

[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-
bergman](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-bergman)

[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1678813](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1678813)

[https://github.com/jimbergman](https://github.com/jimbergman)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimbergman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimbergman)

Let's discuss your project - contact: jedbergman [at] gmail [dot] com or
[http://jimbergman.net/contact/](http://jimbergman.net/contact/)

------
rooviz
SEEKING WORK - Remote, am in US Eastern Time

I solve data-related problems. I use data science and full-stack data
development tools to generate analysis and applications. Whether this means
providing advice on your current data practices, creating an ETL web
application, creating a real-time updating dashboard, or undertaking one-time
statistical analyses, I am able to help you make sense of your data to make
better business decisions. I follow an agile, test-driven development
methodology.

Have worked for Twitter, the Inter-American Development Bank, numerous
startups.

Languages: Python, R, JS.

Some things I’ve worked on recently: \- Consulted with a startup and provided
ongoing advocacy about their data ecosystem, data warehousing practices, and
data acquisition pipelines. \- Built end-to-end applications that produce a
data-related product \- One-off analyses and visualizations of business-
critical data to gain additional insight

Portfolio: [http://rowanv.com](http://rowanv.com) Email: rowan [at] rowanv
[dot] com

Other tech tools I work with:

\- Web Frameworks: Python's Django and Flask

\- Visualization Libraries: R's ggplot2 and Python's matplotlib for static
visualizations. Python's Bokeh and JavaScript's D3 for dynamic visualizations.
Python's Bokeh for dashboards.

\- Big Data Tools: Pig and Scalding are my preferred Map Reduce abstraction
layers. Together with Python, R, and Bash, I have experience utilizing these
tools within the Hadoop File System to make large amounts of data manageable.

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Bangalore, India)

Headline: Fullstack developer coding professionally for 11 years.

Technologies:

    
    
      - Frontend: React+Redux, Angular, VueJS, BackboneJS, HTML, Javascript, Jquery, CSS, Sass
    
      - Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Mongodb, Redis, Elasticsearch, BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached
    
      - Other Skills: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions and Atom editor plugins.
    
      - Workflow: Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Bower, Composer, NPM, Yarn
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8qfpjqohxgswfp/resume_vivek.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8qfpjqohxgswfp/resume_vivek.pdf)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek](http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek)

Email: mail+febfl@vivekgupta.com

Blog: [http://vivekgupta.com](http://vivekgupta.com)

P.S. Open for fixed price and hourly price ($60/hr) projects

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
akeelm
SEEKING WORK - London UK or Remote

Fullstack developer (predominantly web, but have done apps too) with over 7
years of dev experience.

What I offer: I can take a concept and develop it into a working idea
(confident designing UI), or I can build to well defined specifications.

I can also work on existing code bases, whether you have documentation or not,
bug fixes or add functionality.

I am also a specialist in performance tuning. If you have a problem with
speed, drop me a line.

Tech skills (back-end): ASP.NET MVC, C#, VB.NET, Entity Framework, SQL Server,
MySQL, PostgreSQL, Node.js, PHP

(front-end): CSS/LESS/SASS, Bootstrap, Knockout.js, React, Redux, Javascript
(inc. ES6/2015), jQuery

Other skills: TDD (Test Driven Development) and performance tuning (databases
/ code). I also have commercial experience with SEO, WordPress, Android, SSIS,
SSRS, SharePoint and other technologies.

Portfolio: [http://akeel.co.uk](http://akeel.co.uk)

Github: [https://github.com/akeelm](https://github.com/akeelm)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/akeel-
mughal-669b4b13](https://www.linkedin.com/in/akeel-mughal-669b4b13)

Email: contact@akeel.co.uk

------
captain_crabs
SEEKING WORK

Location: St. Louis, MO

I help startups get that surreal feeling when people actually start paying
them for the first time. Especially good fit for startups that have some kind
of funding, need to start addressing the problem they’re solving with a
product, but aren't at a place where they've hired a dev team yet. I'll bridge
the gap and ensure a smooth transition.

Although that's been my main focus the past 3 years, lately I've been getting
hired to build internal software for existing small/medium companies. This has
been a surprising amount of fun because measuring the ROI is so much easier
than with startups.

Remote: Preferred & Only Way (though if its a bigger project, we should
definitely meet in person at _least_ once!)

Technologies Used: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, React. Experience with UX design,
fairly proficient with vanilla css, lots of experience with popular css
frameworks.

email: chris.m.zempel+whoishiring@gmail.com

Website: [http://chriszempel.com/](http://chriszempel.com/)

Let's talk about what _your_ needs are, what kinds of business outcomes you're
looking for, and figure out the best way for you to get there.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado or Remote

We are a 3-person full stack team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [http://divvydose.com](http://divvydose.com),
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SASS, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We prefer to do fixed bid projects, but we also offer hourly/daily/weekly
rates. Contact: via our website or you can contact me directly at
eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
ryane
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / New York City

I am an independent software consultant and I help your development team
reliably and sustainably build and deliver amazing software. With over 15
years experience in operations and application development, I now specialize
in helping companies automate their infrastructures, establish automated,
repeatable deployments, and build virtualized development environments that
are consistent with production.

My services include:

* Infrastructure automation with Terraform / Ansible on AWS, GCE, Digital Ocean, or other IaaS cloud providers. Available for Terraform training as well. * Container orchestration solutions using the Docker stack and Kubernetes. * Backend development (Golang). * Establish the processes and tools needed to ensure fast and reliable automated deployments and move your organization along the spectrum towards continuous delivery.

more: [http://ryaneschinger.com](http://ryaneschinger.com) |
[https://github.com/ryane](https://github.com/ryane) | ryanesc 'at' gmail
'dot' com | @ryanesc

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany / remote. I'm fine with travelling as well
though.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 (AngularJS / Angular 2 in particular,
recently Vue.js as well) and many other web-related technologies. I'm a long-
time Java / Spring developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as well,
particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

I help companies with the quality and knowledge transfer aspects of software
development: Testing (both front-end using tools like Protractor and back-end
with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
adopting new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
chrisshroba
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Champaign, IL, USA based)

I’m a backend python developer and a computer science student at the
University of Illinois (UIUC). I have:

● 4 years experience in Python

● 3 years experience with Flask

● 2 years experience with Django

● Basic experience and knowledge with front end development

I have used both frameworks in professional environments and for side
projects, and would love to help you with your project! You can find more
information about my experience in my Résumé.

Résumé: [http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf](http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chrisshroba](https://github.com/chrisshroba)

StackOverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/2874789/christopher-
shroba](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2874789/christopher-shroba)

My email is chrisshroba at gmail. I hope to work with you! :)

------
caleyshemc
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Seattle WA

Freelance full-stack developer with an emphasis on building sites and
applications with beautiful user experiences. Former Amazonian, 5+ years
professional experience.

If you want to build a website or application, I can help you refine your
vision and see it to completion. I have experience building large-scale
applications from the ground up, including defining project specs, managing
implementation, and testing.

For existing sites or applications, my time at Amazon gave me ample experience
comprehending large codebases and ramping up quickly to jump into existing
projects.

I am also an accomplished front-end developer, with experience building pixel-
perfect sites and WordPress themes from PSDs.

\+ Main Languages: Java, Ruby, Python

\+ Web Frameworks / CMSs: Ruby on Rails, Django, WordPress, Wagtail

\+ Front-End: Bootstrap, HTML5/CSS3, Javascript, jQuery

[http://caleyshemc.com](http://caleyshemc.com)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleyshemc](https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleyshemc)

caleyshemc@gmail.com

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area on-site or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~9 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes. I’ve also been doing some Swift lately.

In the past, I've worked with companies like CircleCI, Remind, Leap Motion,
Anki, Rocket Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own.
In my spare time, I fly airplanes. Currently available.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
kstenerud
SEEKING WORK

Location: Canada and USA

Remote: Yes (only remote)

Willing to relocate: No

Email: kstenerud@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kstenerud](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kstenerud)

Résumé: I have years of experience up and down the stack, but my favorite is
at the low level, poking hardware if possible.

Technologies: C, C++, C#, Assembler, Java, Python, LUA, MySQL, Postgres, BASH,
learning Rust

Platforms: Linux, Windows, Mac, iOS, Android, Arduino

Notable OSS projects:

[https://github.com/kstenerud/KSCrash](https://github.com/kstenerud/KSCrash)

[https://github.com/kstenerud/ObjectAL-for-
iPhone](https://github.com/kstenerud/ObjectAL-for-iPhone)

[https://github.com/kstenerud/iOS-Universal-
Framework](https://github.com/kstenerud/iOS-Universal-Framework)

[https://github.com/kstenerud/Musashi](https://github.com/kstenerud/Musashi)

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles.

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
have created websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety
of companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 16 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Ember, although I'm comfortable on a
variety of platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things
around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead
or a team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical
excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
webmaven
SEEKING WORK — Remote

Technologies/Skills:

* Python, Django, Flask, Pyramid, Zope, Plone, Google App Engine, some Ruby and Rails, Heroku, etc.

* MySQL, Postgres, ZODB, SQLAlchemy

* Celery, RabbitMQ

* Javascript, jQuery, Angular, D3.js, C3.js, etc.

* CSS3, Sass, Less, Bootstrap, UI design, graphic design, typography, logos and identities.

* User research, A/B testing, UX, usability, etc.

* Testing, QA, CI, project management

* Technical writing, documentation, community management, marketing

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbernstein](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbernstein)

Email/Hangouts: [michael] (at) [fandomhome] (dot) [com]

Note: Currently travelling in timezone UTC+2:00.

Beyond just web application development and design, I also have experience
with open source, open data, project management, & domain knowledge and
expertise in many areas spanning the for-profit, public service, academic, and
NGO worlds.

I'm an experienced full-stack web developer and designer with experience
making the complex comprehensible and tractable, and though I love creating
large sophisticated systems and also wrangling half-baked cool technologies
into a reliable product or service, I don't turn up my nose at the tried and
true.

I get things done, and use the most appropriate approach, which may mean
building and deploying a simple CRUD app as an MVP or using Google Sheets as a
backend for a quick-and-dirty internal workflow.

So, let's talk about what constraints _your_ project is under, the shape of
the dent you want to make in the universe, and figure out a way to make it
happen.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - UK / Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, CSS, HTML, jade, pug, CoffeeScript, gulp,
grunt, Node, Stylus, Sass, Less, Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack,
React, React-Native, Redux, Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP, Flux etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io) (needs some update)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

------
stucat
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco + Travel Welcome

Hi! We're Bitmatica. We design and build beautiful web and mobile apps.

Want a free half-day design or engineering consultation?

Contact us!

What we do:

\+ Product Design

\+ UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\+ Front-end Web: HTML5, JavaScript / ES6, Sass, React.js

\+ Back-end Web: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

\+ iOS and Android - Native and React Native

Latest projects include:

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's product and homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Designed the UI for a Drone iOS Application

[5] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

Let's talk!

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

hello@bitmatica.com

------
navalsaini
SEEKING WORK - Remote.

I have been building MVPs for a few years. I work on backend and also the
frontend technologies (JS or Android). On Android, I prefer working on some
core libraries. Most recently, I built an OCR tool that can read details from
govt. documents (such as Tax cards, etc). I enjoy contributing to opensource
and my latest repo is [https://github.com/flipflopapp/turnbased-games-with-
firebase](https://github.com/flipflopapp/turnbased-games-with-firebase) . I am
also working on a game these days
[https://halfchess.com](https://halfchess.com) (current preoccupation).

If you have a freelance work related to Bitcoins or Crypto currencies (and
have some legroom), I am willing to work on slashed rates.

Please reach out to me to work with someone who likes to build future with his
work.

Email: navalnovel at gmail dot com

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with solid solutions to your
frustrating problems.

-

I can help you with:

Discovery - Lets start with understanding your users and goals. Avoiding
incorrect assumptions will make sure your users are happy and make your
product a success.

UX Design - Using low-fidelity mockups and flow charts we will start our
visual journey and define the user flow for your product so that it is strong
and easy to use.

Prototyping - Making sure everything feels right. We will test your product
through interactive prototypes until everything is as best as can be.

User testing - Getting some hands on the product is an important step to see
how the users interact with the product.

UI Design - Adding your brand to the product, colors, style and overall feel.
Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. Making sure everything
looks and works correctly is important. I can work with your developers or on
my own to make the product a reality.

-

Contact me at gilli@gilli.is

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full-stack developer can build your MVP in a turnkey way (requirements in,
working MVP or proof-of-concept product out).

Projects 1- to 6-months long with budgets ~US$15k-90k.

Services:

\- sanity-check and tighten up requirements and scope

\- estimate time/cost to implement

\- design and develop your MVP's tech stack from the data store to the front-
end UI

\- perform simple server buildouts

\- integrate with SaaS APIs

Preferred tech stack:

\- Back: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails

\- Data: SQL or NoSQL

\- Front: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript

\- Server: Linux in cloud/VPS

Also do non-MVP web/systems development in Python, Ruby, Clojure, PHP, and C#.
Timelines from 1 day to 3 months. Bill hourly/daily or quote.

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Contact: jeff+hn@jeffkayser.com or
[https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

------
pauliusz
SEEKING WORK - remote (GMT+2)

We are Codemates ([http://www.codemates.co](http://www.codemates.co)) - two
Java developers, each with more than 10 years of professional experience.

Currently we're focusing on Big Data, Hadoop ecosystem, Scala and Spark, but
we also have extensive experience in building enterprise software as well as
high throughput customer facing web applications and mobile apps.

At Codemates our goal is to build long term relationships with our clients
based on trust, timely delivery and highest standards of quality.

Our LinkedIn profiles:

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andriuspaulauskas/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andriuspaulauskas/)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pauliuszilinskas/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pauliuszilinskas/)

------
Keats
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Japan based

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Travel: Possible in Asia (a bit)

Python/JavaScript/Go developer that likes open-source and doing MVPs. Last
contract was building features they wanted to try as standalone to allow for
easy user testing and fast iterations. I do quite a bit of Rust in my free
time (see Github for the projects).

I also run a product ([https://proppy.io/](https://proppy.io/)) to write
proposals, written in Python (Flask) and TypeScript (React/Mobx).

\- Site: [https://vincent.is/](https://vincent.is/)

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentprouillet](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentprouillet)

\- Github: [https://github.com/Keats](https://github.com/Keats)

\- Email: prouillet.vincent at gmail.com

------
ShaneCurran
SEEKING WORK (Dublin, Ireland / Remote) - shane@curran.ie

I'm a full-stack software developer/web developer mainly working in Node.js,
but with experience in PHP, Python, NoSQL, Redis and Docker. I've been
involved in projects in areas from FinTech to Risk Analysis as well as
business SaaS tools. I've built high-scale distributed systems in the past and
am looking for exciting projects with huge potential.

Some of my past areas of work include:

    
    
        - Cyber Security
        - Post-Quantum Cryptography (you need this before it's too late!)
        - Neural Networks
        - Machine Learning
        - Banking Systems
        - Financial Modelling
        - Quantitative Analysis
        - Brand Web Presence
    

LinkedIn:
[https://ie.linkedin.com/in/shanemcurran](https://ie.linkedin.com/in/shanemcurran)

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. Open Source developer on Open edX (OpenCraft
- Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of ten
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 15 minutes (simple) coding exercise & a 30 minutes
Hangout.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
hjfantaskis
SEEKING WORK | London, UK / remote (inc. international)

• Mobile app designer & UX/UI (2 years' experience)

• Pitch deck designer (5 years' experience)

• Accessibility design for mobile devices (1 year)

• Content specialism: sustainability/green/enviro projects, renewable energy
and futures projects. (6 years as a sustainability consultant)

Past clients: RSK, Forum for the Future, MbientLab and Imby.bio.

Portfolio:
[https://www.behance.net/hjfantaskis](https://www.behance.net/hjfantaskis)

CV: [https://www.behance.net/gallery/34766799/Integrated-
Graphic-...](https://www.behance.net/gallery/34766799/Integrated-Graphic-UX-
Designer-Available)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/hjfantaskis](https://twitter.com/hjfantaskis)

Drop me a message to: studio@hjfantaskis.co.uk

------
programd
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or remote

Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Experienced Silicon Valley engineering professional seeking contract
opportunities. These days I'm focusing on designing and implementing software
stacks (APIs, microservices, CI pipelines) running in modern container
environments - Docker, Kubernetes, CoreOS, GCE, AWS, Azure, Pivotal.

Specifically if you need to quickly develop scalable APIs or microservices for
your infrastructure I can help. Get critical work started while you look for
that perfect permanent hire.

I also have extensive experience managing technical organizations and large IT
infrastructure and can help you organize and execute your engineering
projects.

My tech stack these days is mostly Go, Docker, C++/C, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Prometheus, Grafana. And Jira, lots and lots of Jira :)

Contact me at contact@nulladmin.com to discuss how I can help you save time
and money.

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / based in Germany / remote or on-site (Europe preferred) I'm a
passionate generalist developer with two decades of experience.

I'm focusing on:

• games, minigames, and interactive experiences • browser-based apps with
WebGL (mostly Pixi and Three.js) • Unity3D customization and gameplay
programming in C#

About me:

    
    
      * I started my career at an advertising agency
      * made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org 
        and I'm generally a language design enthusiast
      * I'm a Ludum Darer: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
      * Github: https://github.com/Udo/
      * My (sporadic) indie game project: http://udven.com/
    

Profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo@openfu.com

------
rabc
SEEKING FREELANCE - Germany

I am long-time iOS developer, since version 3, having worked with Objective-C
and now with Swift (and modern patterns like MVVM and RxSwift). I have
experience with back-end development too, working with Python, PHP and
building the API for some of my own apps.

I am currently working in Munich (Germany) and looking for a freelancer job on
my spare time.

This is my Linkedin, where you can see my previous experience:
[https://de.linkedin.com/in/ricardo-
borelli-6080408](https://de.linkedin.com/in/ricardo-borelli-6080408)

And my Github, where you can see that I am part of some open source projects
and an early stakeholder of Swift Server Side Workgroup:
[https://github.com/rabc](https://github.com/rabc)

My email to contact me directly: ricardo.abc@gmail.com

~~~
gilli
Sounds like your title should be SEEKING WORK

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com I
make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable.

I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine learning. I have
minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's harder than
basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails),
Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
polshaw
SEEKING WORK - Midlands, UK or London, UK or Remote.

Experienced software/ full-stack web developer.

Expertise in a broad range of software development areas and surrounding
disciplines to effectively solve business problems. Experience architecting
systems; creating, organising and maintaining significant codebases, including
bespoke e-commerce platform and packaged cross-platform web apps (mobile and
desktop).

SQL experience and a good understanding of design fundamentals- UI (including
responsive UI experience), UX and graphic design basics. High quality clean
and readable code, with ability to assess your requirements and find a well-
suited approach that best meets your needs.

tech: javascript, python, html5, CSS3, git, AWS, mobile, PhoneGap/cordova, web
apps, bootstrap, SQL, MVC, SEO

\--

Please feel free to email this username @gmx.com to arrange a chat about your
aims and how we can best meet them

------
mariusc23
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), JavaScript (React, Vue, Node),
MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We’ve worked with companies like ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK

Location: Karachi, Pakistan.

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: It depends.

Technologies: - Web Development(PHP, PHP/Laravel, Symfony, SLIM, Flask,
Django, Rails, Bootstrap, VueJS).

\- Data Scraping and Automation: Selenium, Scrapy, Beautifulsoup, PhantomJS.
I've scraped and automated sites like Craigslist, Amazon, Rakuten, Glassdoor,
Realestate websites etc. Check _Projects_ Section of my website given below.

\- Payment Integration(Paypal, Stripe, 2Checkout etc), BeanstalkD, Apache
Storm, ElasticSearch, Sphinx.

\- Site performance and optimization. Check my blog to get an idea of
it([https://goo.gl/o1Ry7m](https://goo.gl/o1Ry7m))

\- Database: MySQL, PostgreSQL, MSSQL, SQLite, MongoDb and Parse.

\- DevOps: Vagrant. Homestead, Docker.

\- Bots: Facebook, Slack etc.

Details/CV: [https://goo.gl/ZfgkzH](https://goo.gl/ZfgkzH) Email: kadnan (at)
gmail (dot) com

------
formula_ninguna
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, C#, Rust, Elixir;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts),
[http://alexmaslakov.me](http://alexmaslakov.me) (blog)

=================================================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years. In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine
learning, etc and this has become one more area I'm interested in.

I don't just do programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most
appropriate tool and technology.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK - remote - dustin.getz@gmail.com

Javascript, React.js, ClojureScript, Clojure, functional programming. My
partner and I are looking for medium term work. We are co-located and
generally pair program out of a shared office in Philly.

Here is a transcript of one of my talks:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hb9qB_d9jlDUpgTSBcFELGhK...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hb9qB_d9jlDUpgTSBcFELGhKuWVecVzgGCcOeR9UueE/edit#heading=h.up2n5n7x3shf)

Lots of good stuff on github
[https://github.com/dustingetz](https://github.com/dustingetz) and more talk
videos available [http://www.dustingetz.com/](http://www.dustingetz.com/)

------
senko
SEEKING WORK - remote (Croatia, GMT+1)

I run a small web dev agency (~10 people), working mostly with startups and
small companies (MVPs, web apps, REST APIs, misc infrastructure), either as
part of a larger team, or delivering full solution (from problem analysis to
deployment and maintenance).

Expertise in:

* Python (2 & 3) — Django, Flask

* JavaScript (backend: Node/Express/Koa/Socket.io, frontend: Vue/Angular/Backbone/React)

* Go (network services, command line tools)

* DBs — PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, MongoDB

* Linux (sysadmin/devops), AWS (S3, EC2, SQS), Heroku

Recent work: [http://goodcode.io/work/](http://goodcode.io/work/) \-- Open
source stuff: [https://github.com/dobarkod](https://github.com/dobarkod)

If interested, hit me up at senko@goodcode.io and let’s chat!

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote from Thailand, with potential for short on-
site trips.

10 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a reasonably flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or via Jabber/XMPP to
stephen.reay@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working
on!

------
niallpaterson
SEEKING WORK - Europe/Remote.

I'm an experienced Rails and iOS developer (5+ years), and have worked in New
York, Amsterdam and Dublin, and have freelanced with a number of companies in
San Francisco and across the world.

I'm also experienced in Golang, Haskell, React.js, Docker, Elixir, AWS etc.

I've freelanced for the last two years or so. I'd love to chat about helping
to get your startup off the ground or helping your agency on a project. Feel
free to drop me a line with anything you'd like to chat about!

Email: npaterson1@gmail.com

CV: [https://angel.co/niall-paterson](https://angel.co/niall-paterson)

Github: [https://github.com/paterson](https://github.com/paterson) (w/ open
source contributions to Servo and Diaspora)

------
fightfortheuser
SEEKING WORK I'm the unholy union between marketing and development. I'm able
to create marketing sales funnels due to a strong interest in marketing, and
by having a strong tech foundation.

And my specialty is revamping websites so they increase sales.

Not only that, I'm skilled in setting up marketing automation which can help
warm up leads so they are ready for the sale. Think of that. Using email
marketing to help teach clients, build trust, and to get them ready to buy
from you.

So let's talk. And let's start with a simple email to see if we are a good
fit. So please email me at: mountainfreshmedia@gmail.com.

Location: Utah Valley, Utah. Remote Work: Sure! Let's do this. Website:
[http://mountainfreshmedia.com](http://mountainfreshmedia.com)

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

Fuzzy Logic can help you source, set up, and automate the resources your
product needs to be successful in the marketplace.

With our DevOps process consulting, we’ll make sure your development team is
ready to use the tools we bring to carry your success forward.

We’d love to have a conversation about where your business is going and what
we can do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
dgsiegel
SEEKING WORK - Remote & travel possible

I help entrepreneurs and small to medium-sized businesses redefine how they
connect to customers and create digital experiences. I do this by optimising
the interaction on their websites, adding automation & personalised processes
(such as Drip campaigns and tailored newsletters) and digitisation of sales
processes.

\- Do you want to be able to segment out your customers and offer tailored
products to them?

\- Do you want to personalise the communication with your clients?

\- Would you like to get more sales, leads or subscribers with your existing
website?

\- Would you like to automate existing, time consuming processes?

More information can be found on my website
[https://www.dgsiegel.net](https://www.dgsiegel.net)

Let's discuss your project: daniel+hn at dgsiegel.net

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to make the required
changes

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
chrispecoraro
SEEKING WORK

Location: American (Pittsburgh, PA) living abroad

Remote: Yes (two years experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ultra-modern PHP (7.x), Laravel, Symfony, CodeIgniter,
jQuery/Vue.js, MySQL/MongoDB, Git

Fields: Healthcare, Diabetes, Banking, Advertising, Translation

Résumé: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have worked as a full-stack web
application developer in the U.S. since 1999 and Europe since 2009.

I have a Bachelors of Science degree in Computing and Information Science and
am an author of Mastering Laravel 5, conference speaker (phpDay 2014, PHP UK
2015), and open source contributor. My native language is English, I speak
fluent Italian, and I regularly travel.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK.

Location: NYC.

[http://qureshimedia.com/](http://qureshimedia.com/)

Email: In profile.

Too legit to quit since: 2009

We design / build better sites / software . Mobile first. UX/UI landing pages.
Design / Development.

iOS. Wordpress. Copywriting. Front end engineering. HTML/CSS/JS

If you need a legit landing page to test your MVP idea. Get in touch. Fast and
Furious sites mobile first! without offending anyone: No tire kickers or
nickel and dime situations. If you want quality you have to pay.

examples:more from where that came from via email.

[http://tryoldster.com/](http://tryoldster.com/) web , iOS

[http://onlyusedtesla.com/](http://onlyusedtesla.com/) web , iOS

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton (50 minutes from London). I am flexible,
resourceful and reliable and I can help you turn your ideas into reality.
Happy to work on my own or as part of a team.

A few of the technolgies I work with:

React Native: I've been working with React Native since the day it was
released and it's now my favourite enviroment for building cross platform
mobile apps. See: [https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/react-
native/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/react-native/)

D3.JS: My first choice for building rich interative web based data
visualisations. See some examples at
[https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/d3/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/d3/)

Python and Django: I've been using Django for close to a decade now and it's
still often my first choice for web apps and APIs.
[https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/python/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/python/)

I also do hardware based projects, I have experience with coding in Assembly
and C on various micro controllers and Arduino development and I work with
some great people who can build some amazing machhines. See:
[https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/arduino/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/arduino/)

Please get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [https://tomparslow.co.uk](https://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Technical Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
meesterdude
SEEKING WORK

Location: Philadelphia USA

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Rails, Ruby, Rspec, Postgresql, Elasticsearch, CSS3, javascript,
AWS, Linux, Jquery

Skills: Refactoring, debugging, leadership, delegation, code reviews,
responsive design, communication, mentoring, DX, documentation, process
improvement, UX,

email: r.hnhire@ruru.name

github: github.com/meesterdude

twitter: twitter.com/meesterfox

linkedin: linkedin.com/in/russjennings7

\-----------

I've been a passionate, collaborative Ruby on Rails developer for almost 6
years, and have worked on a wide range of applications; from e-commerce to
social networks, i've done a little bit of everything. I love the rails
framework and sharing my knowledge with others.

Feel free to reach out if you're looking for a Rails developer to help you
with your project! I'd be happy to help.

------
acrich
SEEKING WORK (Israel or remote). Python/Django full stack developer with 6
years experience.

I help entrepreneurs and small businesses reach their goals by providing
detailed development estimations, setting up integrations and payment
solutions, and delivering development work on time.

Experience with: Python, Django, PHP, Magento, AWS, Puppet, Redis, Javascript,
Backbone.js.

More about me: [http://shayacrich.com/about-me](http://shayacrich.com/about-
me) Email: me@shayacrich.com Linkedin:
[https://il.linkedin.com/in/shayacrich](https://il.linkedin.com/in/shayacrich)
Phone (US): (315) 215-3559

------
dimitri-gnidash
SEEKING WORK

Location: Toronto, CA; SF

I have been a Python/Django developer since 2007, and continue being
passionate about the stack and learning to be more effective and productive as
a developer and shipping higher quality code.

Over the years, I have built and contributed to many applications from large
codebases with hundreds of million page views to small startups where the
speed of feature delivery is paramount.

I am easy to get along and have a list of best practices (code refactoring,
code reviews, TDD, continuous integration, and continuous delivery) I apply on
projects.

Technologies: Python/Django Backend

Email: dimitri@lightsonsoftware.com

Link: [http://www.lightsonsoftware.com](http://www.lightsonsoftware.com)

------
wlx
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred (US/Mountain), onsite considered

20+ years linux/unix systems architecture & infrastructure, sre, devops, with
a focus on security, standardization, and automation

Python, C

More recently node.js, react, redux, meteor, saltstack

I believe in the neverending magic of looking at things differently, and the
neverending magic of the advancing edge of technology. I believe in making
things possible that weren't possible before. I believe in making things
beautiful, and making beautiful things. In everything I do, I aim to create
clarity, consistency, design, precision, beauty, magic, and possibility. I
just happen to be a great unix engineer.

Reach me at: hnews [at] will.systems

------
felipegalvao
Full-stack web developer with solid skills in Python / Django, HTML / CSS and
Javascript / jQuery. I speak fluent english (IELTS certificate, Band 8).

Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, HTML (HTML5), CSS, Javascript / jQuery,
Bootstrap, SQL, pandas, matplotlib, Excel / VBA

Personal Website / portfolio:
[http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/](http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/)

Résumé/CV: [http://felipegalvao.com.br/static/Resume-
Felipe_Galvao_dev.p...](http://felipegalvao.com.br/static/Resume-
Felipe_Galvao_dev.pdf)

Email: contato@felipegalvao.com.br

------
ddorian43
SEEKING WORK - AL/EU/UTC+1, Remote, No-relocation

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search/Solr, Postgresql/Mysql, Cassandra, Redis

I do your backend/full-stack. Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-
apis, multi-(threaded/processes/green-threads), realtime analytics, adserver,
won startup weekend, taught a class in college, built webapp for a MIT
research team, worked for big us-franchise and small startups.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bhubaneswar, India

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python (web, multiple frameworks like Django and Flask),
JavaScript/Node.js (web, mobile, multiple frameworks like React and Angular),
Android (and much more; check my resume)

Résumé/CV: [http://www.aviraldg.com/resume/](http://www.aviraldg.com/resume/)
or [http://www.aviraldg.com/files/aviral-dasgupta-
resume.pdf](http://www.aviraldg.com/files/aviral-dasgupta-resume.pdf)

Email: aviraldg+whoishiring@gmail.com

If you're looking to accelerate development on an early stage project, save
yourself the time and drop me an email.

------
DomKM
SEEKING WORK: San Francisco Bay Area or remote

We, Paren, are a small consultancy based in SF. We've worked with top startups
backed by Y Combinator, Techstars, and 500 Startups. We are startup founders
ourselves and understand the nature of startups. Startups come to us for help
with creating prototypes, product development, building integrations, building
microservices, and improving general software design and architecture.

Technologies: React, React Native, Ruby on Rails, Node, Clojure, and
ClojureScript.

Website: [https://www.paren.com](https://www.paren.com)

Email: hello@paren.com

P.S. We love functional programming and lisp, hence our name, paren(thesis).

------
GowGuy47
SEEKING WORK — Remote Only — (Philadelphian living abroad)

Hey Folks! I’m an established backend and DevOps engineer with experience
building sophisticated products in the startup world. My experience includes
being a full-stack engineer across 3 different product companies as well as
managing a high-performing, agile team of 9 engineers building across various
technology stacks.

Let me tell you why I’m the right person to hire for your project's needs:

\- From my experience as a project manager I know how to accurately gather
requirements, and architect solutions to meet your business needs.

\- I’m well versed in efficiently crafting bullet-proof software that solves
the problem at hand.

\- I know the fine balance between the need to ship and the need for
maintainable software that is ready for the next iteration.

\- I have in-depth knowledge on all the auxiliary pieces that software
projects need to stay successful including unit testing, continuous
integration, and deployment automation. I know how to architect solutions for
these challenges, build them, and then maintain them.

\- I intimately know what happens after code is pushed and needs to live in
AWS or Docker or Heroku.

\- I’ve worked and managed remotely and know the ins and outs of how to make
that relationship work efficiently and effectively.

Here are the languages, frameworks, and tools that I’m proficient with and
focused on: Ruby, Rails, AWS (EC2, ElastiCache, Lambda, Route53, ECS, SQS,
ect.), Docker, Ansible, and K8ns. I also have experience with the following in
production (don't reach for these as often): Java Spring, HBase,
Hadoop/MapReduce, Aerospike, Kafka, and Storm.

Get in touch and we’ll build something awesome together.

website: [https://masterpoint.io](https://masterpoint.io) \+
[https://mattgowie.com](https://mattgowie.com)

email: matt+hn@masterpoint.io

cv: [https://linkedin.com/in/Gowiem](https://linkedin.com/in/Gowiem)

------
crystalPalace
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Technologies: Python, Java, Swift, Flask, Javascript, bash scripting, git,
Lua, Android/iOS development, SQL(SQLite and PostgreSQL), Linux, Haskell, C,
C++, Yesod, Scheme, AWS, Perl, C#, ARM Assembly

Website: www.whiteboarddynamics.co

Email: contact@whiteboarddynamics.co

We are a 2 man dev team with 5+ years of experience in software development,
system administration, and information security . Whether you need a slick
mobile app or scalable web infrastructure we are the right team for the job.
Contact us for a quote or a free consultation to make sure your startup
succeeds or to help your business grow.

Our services include:

* Android application development

* Fullstack development

* MVPs

* Unique and challenging projects of any domain

------
estromlund
SEEKING WORK - Berlin // Remote or Short-term Travel

* Experienced (5+ years) iOS + Rails developer

* My foundation is in Objective-C but I've been building apps in Swift since it became available

* I've had my own app (lineup-app.com) on the App Store for 5 years and know all the ins and outs of development in the Apple ecosystem

* In that same time I've worked for various startups in SF & Berlin to release 6 major apps

* I can speak both product and tech fluently

* US Citizen + authorized to work in Germany

erik@erikstromlund.com

[https://linkedin.com/in/erikstromlund/](https://linkedin.com/in/erikstromlund/)

------
robbie-c
SEEKING WORK - London / Cambridge UK - Remote OK

Software engineer / full-stack developer with 5 years of experience & CS
degree from Cambridge.

Experience with:

    
    
      * javascript (node, react, redux)
      * python (flask)
      * objective c (iOS development)
      * c# (windows app development, back-end)
      * c (video codecs, device driver, cross platform app development)
    

For work history and past projects please check out
[https://robbiecoomber.co.uk/](https://robbiecoomber.co.uk/) and feel free to
email robbie@robbiecoomber.co.uk

------
earthfront
SEEKING WORK - Remote, U.S. (prone to moving around globally)

Systems developer, can handle full stack.

In my past I've built hologram printers, holographic displays, robots; I've
built systems on Wall street, developed commercial hardware and software
products, and launched desktop and web applications.

Langs/tools: C++, Python, Django, Scala, Play Framework, SQL, OCaml,
HTML/CSS/JS, D, Q/KDB, Qt, OpenGL.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/garyamcelroy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/garyamcelroy)
Email: inquiry@superflux.software

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance (i'm on EST timezone)
Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native/Front-end, with extensive experience
building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce marketplaces.
I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sysadmin
experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc. Contact details
are below. Here are some recent examples from my portfolio:

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
ionis_
SEEKING WORK — Remote Only

Hi, my name is Jonathan I'm a software developer working with several
technologies but mainly .NET and PHP I have over 10 years of experience
developing applications, sites, etc.

I also have a team to work with we do projects together for android and iOS

Technologies: .Net, PHP, Node, Web (and all related)

Resume/CV: [http://ionisolarz.com/](http://ionisolarz.com/),
[https://il.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz](https://il.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz)

Email: jsolarz@gmail.com

------
benzesandbetter
SEEKING WORK (SF/Remote)

Top-shelf Python developer with a proven track record for success. Experienced
with Python frameworks including Django, Flask, and Pyramid. I've built
products for startups, Fortune 500's, NGOs, and federal agencies. Excellent
communicator, committed to providing professional, responsive service. You can
expect high development velocity and stable, industrial-strength code.
Capable, conscientious, and consistent.

[http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

email: zentraal (at) gmail.com

skype: oceanicsky

------
pienight
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Hello! I'm a contract app & web developer, specialising in building MVP's
including native apps for iOS & Android, building or integrating with API's,
backend systems and plain old websites. I have a proven track record of
getting things built & shipped.

You can reach me at hello@darkpie.com and some more info on
[http://darkpie.com](http://darkpie.com).

Keyword blast: Titanium, React Native, PHP, node, Codeigniter, Laravel, HTML,
CSS, JS, AWS and about 100 others...

------
jMyles
SEEKING WORK

I live on a school bus with my partner and our baby. We have power metering
via Raspberry Pi, neopixel lighting, externally mounted wifi antennae, a
budding solar system, etc.

I am most interested in working on embedded / micropython / off-grid tech
stuff.

I've also done quite a lot of Python web stuff (Django and other frameworks),
including a fair amount of async.

We drive around North America. I mostly work remote, but for the right
opportunity, I can come to you.

    
    
        http://github.com/jMyles
        justin@justinholmes.com

------
zura
SEEKING WORK - Remote, occasional onsite OK.

Location: Georgia

Experienced C++ engineer specializing in cross-platform software development.
wxWidgets, Qt/QML; JavaScript, React Native (recently); Systems programming;
Go (Golang); Functional programming (Haskell, Erlang); Linux/OSX/Windows/DOS

LinkedIn: [http://linkd.in/1INT0ts](http://linkd.in/1INT0ts)

Github: [http://bit.ly/1INTXC3](http://bit.ly/1INTXC3)

Email: zura.jobs@gmail.com

------
siscia
SEEKING WORK:

Location: Milan, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: for the right opportunity

Technologies: R, Python, SQL

Résumé: on request

Email: furfaro.emanuela@gmail.com

Just finished a PhD in statistic. I worked on more "classical" and theoretical
statistics than the AI/ML that are very in vogue in these years, however those
are field that I would like to explore. Right now I can create statistical
models to answer any kind of question about your business or about your
productive processes. I can also works as contractor. Feel free to contact me
for any further question.

------
renewstudios
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

Experienced and complete Ruby on Rails development team of 5 finishing current
project, and seeking new project. Team has been working together for over 3
years, so we are fast and experienced.

Let's build great products together. We are focused on building scaleable
technologies that solve clear business problems. We practice test-driven
development, and focus on clean, readable, peer-reviewed code.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript (and all related web technologies)

Contact: tyler@renewstudios.com

Most recent project: agentinbox.com

------
CiPHPerCoder
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | Orlando, FL

Need to shore up the security of your web-based software? Need someone who can
work within real-world security requirements?

PHP powers over 82% of websites on the Internet today, though it's often
shunned by other information security professionals. For most companies,
rewriting everything from scratch in a different language is not a viable
strategy for minimizing the risk to themselves or their customers.

 _Is it possible for software written in PHP to be secure (in spite of what
other security experts say)?_ Yes. If you still have doubts, get in touch.

My research and professional background mostly consists of software
development, web application security, applied cryptography, code auditing,
and penetration testing.

You may find much of my recent open source security research here:
[https://paragonie.com/security/advisories](https://paragonie.com/security/advisories)

A sample of PHP projects I've developed or contributed to significantly:

\- random_compat - PHP 5 polyfill for the CSPRNG functions introduced in PHP
7; this security library has over 19 million installs according to Packagist -
[https://github.com/paragonie/random_compat](https://github.com/paragonie/random_compat)

\- sodium_compat - A pure-PHP implementation of much of modern elliptic curve
cryptography and (AEAD) symmetric encryption -
[https://github.com/paragonie/sodium_compat](https://github.com/paragonie/sodium_compat)

\- CMS Airship - A secure-by-default content management system -
[https://paragonie.com/project/airship](https://paragonie.com/project/airship)

\- CSP-Builder - A developer utility to promote the adoption of Content-
Security-Policy headers - [https://github.com/paragonie/csp-
builder](https://github.com/paragonie/csp-builder)

I can be reached via
[https://paragonie.com/contact](https://paragonie.com/contact) or email:
security@paragonie.com

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a computer scientist doing mostly web development work. Looking for a
workload of ~20 hours / week. I would gladly help your business make software
that eats the world.

\- MSc in CompSci

\- 8 years of experience

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ JS (React, MobX, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy) Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, Rancher, DevOps

Email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
ammmir
SEEKING FREELANCER - Anywhere, REMOTE

Seeking a Go (golang) developer who has experience in cross-platform desktop
app development to build a super simple tray icon app for Mac and Windows.
Experience in Cocoa, Objective-C, Win32 API, and cgo of course are a plus, but
not required, as long as you're motivated to figure things out :)

Email amir at pilvy dot com with your coolest Go project and anything
relevant. It's a small project, but could lead to more work in the future.

------
chris123
1) SEEKING WORK, APPRENTICESHIP, or INTERNSHIP (paid) in Washington, DC

I’m relocating back to DC (my hometown) after ten years in Sweden, where my
career focus shifted from venture capital and project finance to software
development, with a focus on web-related technologies, such as Node.js,
Express, and React, Redux, Relay, GraphQL, to name a few. I got a degree in
software engineering and management in 2015 and have done self-study and
course since then, but I’m still realistically junior/mid-level, depending.
I’m willing to do what it takes to get in the door and earn a full-time job
offer.

– GitHub: [http://github.com/chrisco](http://github.com/chrisco)

– LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/comella](http://linkedin.com/in/comella)

– Twitter: [http://twitter.com/chrisco](http://twitter.com/chrisco)

– All my other links: [http://chriscomella.com](http://chriscomella.com)

2) SEEKING FREELANCER for MENTORING in Washington, DC area (or remote)

For pair programming and to generally help me learn, grow, and increase my
knowledge, experience, value, and marketability. Besides what’s mentioned
above, my main interests relate to creating and improving loveable web apps
(multi-page and SPA) and PWAs, functional and reactive programming, testing
(pragmatically, not dogmatically), CI/CD, and cloud-based architectures (but
no “cloud jail”) to name a few other topics of interest. Workflow and big-
picture-wise, I’m interested in pairing, mobbing, code reviews, refactoring
towards simple, clean, secure, performant code. Regarding visuals and
usability: I’m into simple, clean, easy, efficient, fast, intuitive, and
beautiful interfaces and experiences. My public GitHub repos are mostly
unfinished student projects. I’d like your input as I decide which few to go
back to and finish as presentable portfolio pieces. And then your mentoring
and pairing as I finish and present them. Would also be great to have you mock
interview me to expose and help narrow gaps so I can get great job offers.
Whatever you like for as long (or short) as you like. No stress or commitment.
Funds are tight right now, but I can pay you. Get in touch and we can discuss.
Thanks, Chris

------
k-mcgrady
SEEKING WORK:

iOS Developer with 9 years experience. I've worked primarily as a freelancer
but had a couple of stints working with early-stage startups since 2014
helping bring products to market. I am experienced in both Objective-C and
Swift.

I'm looking for remote work with flexible hours.

LinkedIn:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/aslkjduei](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/aslkjduei)

Email: kieran at hotrodsoftware [dot] com

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK. I'm a web and mobile designer.

Experience: 5 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Location: India

Remote work: Yes (only remote; no onsite)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
chatmasta
SEEKING WORK - Digital Nomad, GMT Timezone, US LLC

Fullstack developer with a founder's mindset available for hire by the day,
week, or month. I like to start client relationships with a fixed price
project and then move to time-based billing.

I like to solve business problems with code. My most common project recently
has been web scraping (or mobile API scraping). Other services include
fullstack development, API integration, cloud orchestration, migration from
the cloud to bare metal, and esoteric network setup.

GitHub:
[https://github.com/milesrichardson](https://github.com/milesrichardson)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/milesrichardson1](https://linkedin.com/in/milesrichardson1)

Email: milesrichardson@gmail.com

Language skills (highly proficient / excellent): Python, Javascript (browser
and node.js), Bash

Framework experience (in order of preference/time): Node.js/express,
Python/flask, Python/django, Python/bottle

Other: MySQL, Postgres, mongo, parse-server, squidproxy, docker, redis,
zeromq, html/css/basic frontend JS, nginx, haproxy, dns, iptables, C, C++, Qt

Platforms: AWS/ec2, google cloud, parse, digitalocean, bare metal, docker

I am a fullstack developer with broad 10+ year experience. I am self-taught,
programming since I was 12, selling my first website at 14, with a CS degree
from Yale. As a result, I have a broad exposure to many practical business
problems, but also understand CS fundamentals and the low level details of
computing systems.

In college my side project proxy51.com sold proxies to 400+ customers, booked
$200k revenue in 2013, and ran on a fleet of 20 servers behind 10,000 IP
addresses. It started having problems, and because I was busy with school, I
could not address them, so I chose to shut down the company.

After college, most recently I co-founded a social app startup that raised
$500k from multiple recognizable investors. We grew it to 600k users our first
year (as the result of a ridiculous growth hack), but eventually for various
reasons we decided to shut it down and return investor money.

Now, I am traveling the world while contracting and experimenting with new
product ideas.

------
Baliw
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or Remote

I build high performance, distributed, real-time backends for apps.

15+ years experience building reliable backends for web apps and mobile apps.

Tech: Golang, MySQL, Cassandra, Prometheus, Grafana, AWS, GCP, DigitalOcean

Will travel.

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel)

Email: daniel@GoDeveloper.com

------
seedifferently
SEEKING WORK - Charleston, SC, USA - Remote OK

I am a seasoned freelance technologist who has been building and managing
successful full-stack solutions for organizations for nearly 20 years.

Résumé/CV: [https://resume.sethdavis.name/](https://resume.sethdavis.name/)

Email: seth@curiasolutions.com

Technologies: Python, Go, JavaScript, Ruby, PHP, SQL, Linux sysadmin, etc.

------
sdsantos
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Europe (on-site) / Portugal

Android developer with 4 years of experience building products with startups
and agencies.

Portfolio: [https://www.bloco.io/projects](https://www.bloco.io/projects)

Blog: Portfolio: [https://www.bloco.io/blog](https://www.bloco.io/blog)

Email: sergio@bloco.io

------
lsowen
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE

London based Additive Manufacturing startup is looking for a frontend
dev/designer.

Initial work is targetted around improving the mobile responsiveness of some
sites. Stack includes sass, webpack, bootstrap, and jQuery.

Experience with python, jinja2, and docker helpful, but not required.

Please email be at hn (AT) s1devops.com with any recent links to code,
questions, and your rate.

------
jknightco
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

I run a mobile dev studio and just closed a contract requiring two Android
developers, but my usual contractor is currently occupied and I need someone
to pick up the slack.

This is a full time (40hrs/wk) contracting gig. Must be within US or EU
timezones.

Email me at james@gradient.nyc with your rate and experience if you're
interested.

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

Remote: Yes

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift. [http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to get in
touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
AlikhanPeleg
SEEKING WORK, Germany, Remote preferred

I'm a full stack developer with more than 10 years of experience specialized
in desktop and web applications.

Languages:

\- C#

\- Ruby on Rails

\- HTML / CSS

\- JavaScript, jQuery

\- AngularJS

Technologies:

\- .Net

\- ASP.NET MVC

\- ASP.NET Core

\- Mono

\- Winforms

\- WPF

\- Eto.forms

Past Projects & Profile: [http://www.daniel-herken.de](http://www.daniel-
herken.de)

I'm available for new projects right away.

Contact me at hello@daniel-herken.de

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
147
SEEKING WORK

Location: Chicago Suburbs, remote preferred

I do functional programming in Clojure(script), Elixir, and devops.

I can build SaaS MVPs or augment your team.

Email in profile.

------
t329
[http://travenluc.com](http://travenluc.com)

